# Downgrade statt Aktualisierung WoW-Addons



## OllyHal (6. April 2009)

Hi an die blasc-Client Entwickler,

heute 6.4.09 (gestern nicht, da hatte ich es auch gestartet) bietet mir der blasc-Client Aktualisierungen für u.a. Auctioneer an.

Da es mir komisch vorkam, schaute ich einmal VOR der Aktualisierung nach, welche Version ich denn installiert hatte:
## Version: 5.4.4128 (WallabyII)
## Revision: $Id: Auc-Advanced.toc 4111 2009-03-11 21:01:17Z Nechckn $

Nach der "Aktualisierung" hatte ich dann:
## Version: 5.3.4105 (DingoIII)
## Revision: $Id: Auc-Advanced.toc 3767 2008-11-05 17:57:29Z Norganna $

Kann ja wohl irgendwie nicht sein, oder ?  Selbst, wenn meine Version eine Prerelease, Beta was auch immer Version war, sollte sie ja wohl unangetastet bleiben. Oder was wird hier geprüft? Ich hoffe ja mal die TOC-Datei.

War das jetzt ein Ausreisser oder kann ich das Modul in die Tonne kloppen und sollte es deaktivieren?

Gruß, Olly

P.S.: ich ahne schon, ihr prüft gar nicht die TOC Datei sondern schaut einfach bei wem anders, ob eine "neuere" Version vorhanden ist und bügelt einfach über. Wenn dem so sein sollte, bitte kurz Bescheid geben, dann lass ich die Aktualisierung über euer Tool sein.


----------



## OllyHal (7. April 2009)

da hier keine Antwort kommt, schalte ich das Plugin lieber ab.


----------



## Nihlo (7. April 2009)

Hallo OllyHal,

wie du auf der offiziellen Auctioneer Seite sehen kannst, handelt es sich bei den 5.4er Versionen um "Preview Versionen" oder anders ausgedrückt Betas. Der Blasc-Client gibt dir die neueste "Release Version" und das ist, wie du hier sehen kannst, 5.3.4105. 

Generell ist es uns wichtiger, dass alle Addons problemlos funktionieren, daher verzichten wir in der Regel auf Beta Version. Da du wohl aus einer andren Quelle die 5.4er Version erhalten hast, war die Vorgehensweise des BlascClients durchaus richtig.


----------



## OllyHal (7. April 2009)

> Generell ist es uns wichtiger, dass alle Addons problemlos funktionieren, daher verzichten wir in der Regel auf Beta Version. Da du wohl aus einer andren Quelle die 5.4er Version erhalten hast, war die Vorgehensweise des BlascClients durchaus richtig.
> 
> 
> Ich hoffe ich konnte hier was aufklären.



Hallo Nihlo,

aus Release Sicht (Beta vs. Stable) kann ich das natürlich nachvollziehen, erklärt aber nicht das Problem. Aber indirekt hast Du mir ja recht gegeben, daß nicht wie erhofft die TOC Version sondern eine eigene Liste verwendet wird. Somit ist das Tool für mich nicht zu gebrauchen. Andere können aber vielleicht damit leben.


Gruß, Olly


----------



## Nihlo (7. April 2009)

toc-nummern ändern sich aber nur mit Patches und nicht mit neuen Versionen von Addons, wir können bei der Aktualisierung nicht auf die toc zurückgreifen. Addon 1 mit toc 30000 kann älter oder neuer sein als Addon 2 mit toc 30000, da beide Addons für Patch 3.0 geschrieben wurden, haben sie auch beide die gleiche toc-nummer. 

Selbst Versionsnummern können nicht eindeutig sein. Das kommt drauf an wie der Autor seinen Nummern setzt, hier gibt es keinen einheitlichen Standard. Addon 1 mit Versionsnummer 1.3 kann älter sein als Addon 2 mit Versionsnummer r120. Abgesehn davon, dass man hier oftmals nicht Stable und Beta unterscheiden kann. Bei vielen Updatern führt das zu größeren Problemen, einem Script beizubringen verschiedene Addonversionen zu unterscheiden is schwierig und klappt nie 100%. Bei uns updaten Mitarbeiter täglich die Addons, das klappt zumindest 99%.


----------



## Dracun (7. April 2009)

Nun ja i benutze den BLASC Clienten nicht zum verwalten meiner Addons, da i schon mehrfach das Problem hatte das BLASC mir meine wunderbar funktionierenden & zusammenspielenden Addons durch einander brachte und i somit net den vollen Umfang meiner Addons nutzen konnte.....deswegen aktualisiere ich meine Addons alle per Hand und das sind net grad wenige 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shiero (11. April 2009)

Sehr geehrtes Buffed Team,

leider muss ich immerwieder feststellen das man auf Buffed oft *"alte Versionen"* runter zieht.

Finde dies mehr als schade daher Buffed gut Strukturiert ist und sehr übersichtlich ist.
Jedoch drückt dies meine Meinung etwas nach unten. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Würde mich freuen wenn Ihr die Addons öfter updaten könntet.

Sonst muss man auf Diverese andere Seiten gehen um diese Runter zu laden. 
Jedoch sag ich keine weil ich keine Werbung betreiben will und Buffed nicht schädigen will.
Vieleicht war es auch nur *"pech"* das ich genau Addons erwischt hab die ihr *"noch nicht"* upgedatet habt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Hoffe seit mir nicht sauer für eine kleine Kretik. Jedoch, will ich doch auch nur das beste für euch.

Es grüßt Freundlichst 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Shiero 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## idefixerl (16. April 2009)

Ich hab lieber addons die unter umständen nicht vollständig funktionieren,
als addons die wegen veralterung gar nicht funktionieren.

Wenn ihr die versionen archieviert und die option zur verfügung stellt auch beta addons zu laden,
kann jeder selbst entscheiden ob er das risiko eingeht ein vieleicht nicht ganz funktionierendes addon zu laden oder nicht.
Falls eine beta version nicht so läuft wie sie soll kann man dann noch immer downgraden.

Ich hab zwar von programmieren nicht so viel ahnung aber wenn das möglich ist würde es einiges erleichtern.


----------



## Aral (19. April 2009)

Warum integriert man in den Client nicht die Option "nur Release" oder "auch Beta-Version" runtelraden?
Wie groß ist der administrative Mehraufwand für das Buffed-Team?

Hopp Hopp, Business Case erstellen :-)


----------

